# Request: YPOPs!



## Seeker (Mar 6, 2010)

I would like to have a YPOPs!, in a port tree.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 6, 2010)

It seams it's for Windows only


----------



## Seeker (Mar 6, 2010)

What? There is no source released?
Just a prebuilt binary?


----------



## gilinko (Mar 6, 2010)

And from the posts on sourceforge and their forums it is now redundant since yahoo allowed direct access to pop/smtp one year ago.

Perhaps that why this piece of software hasn't been updated for a year?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 6, 2010)

gilinko said:
			
		

> And from the posts on sourceforge and their forums it is now redundant since yahoo allowed direct access to pop/smtp one year ago....


Tsk, tsk....
I feel like an dumass now.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 6, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Tsk, tsk....
> I feel like an dumass now.



Don't be. Just call it a "blonde moment" in your life and move on


----------



## Seeker (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, maybe not actually, while I was setting up yahoo in my mail client, I successfully sent an test mail.
But using pop yielded:

```
The server responded: -ERR [SYS/PERM] pop not allowed for user.
```

In POP & Forward section I see a request to upgrade to yahoo plus.

PS: pass is same for SMTP and POP as well as username


Additionally..., is it true that free/standard pop access is available only for british yahoo?


----------



## gilinko (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm able to access it from sweden at least, but there are notions that they are redoing the interface for pop/smtp access. And yes, I can (and have to) activate it to be able to use it.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2010)

Well...

```
Options -> Mail Options -> POP & Forwarding
```
And there I get:


> Upgrade to Mail Plus so you can:
> 
> * download your Yahoo! Mail in an email client, such as Outlook
> * forward your Yahoo! Mail to a different address


----------



## aragon (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/

Cmon, you can do it.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, that will have to wait a bit.
I am all in other FreeBSD _spheres_ now.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sure you can easily script something with perl to do the same.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2010)

I did that with PHP using curl and regular expresion.
But I would really like to use POP protocol.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2010)

That's what I meant. All YPOPs does is run a local POP3 server and translate everything to HTTP. Perl sure has all the modules you would need to create a script that does the exact same thing.


----------



## darkshadow (Mar 11, 2010)

**

if I where you I would bay the 10-15 $ and get access for one year ,,,,


----------

